

Ask HN: Airbags / parachutes for airplanes? - sreedhar

Just some thoughts after the watching some air crash investigations.<p>Should airplanes have outer airbags which can be triggered before the crash - to reduce impact?<p>Should airplanes have some kind of parachutes - may be 100s of them which can be triggered before the crash - again to reduce impact?
======
yaur
When you have an idea the most important question to ask yourself is "Why
hasn't anyone done this?" The answer is never because you are the first one to
think of it.

~~~
sreedhar
Very true.

